#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Diversos itens de Rede e Internet Wifi para Provedor de Radio e demais interessados

## amjservicos

*Vendo Diversos itens de Rede e Internet Wifi para Provedor de Radio e demais interessados

*O pacote completo dessa relação abaixo estou vendendo por R$ 1800,00 a vista. Ou aceito cartão de Crédito com parcelamento da Operadora.

Eu era provedor de internet via Rádio e encerrei minhas operações em 2017 e estou vendendo esses itens que restavam de meus equipamentos.

Caso tenham algo de meu interesse como Notebook com 8GB de Ram em bom estado para estudos de minha esposa, ou Câmeras Intelbras VIP ou VHD Série 3000 na TROCA com parte ou valor integral.

Todos os Itens funcionando.


Retirada na região do Parque Anhanguera Km25 aqui em São Paulo próximo ao CEP 05271-160.

Se tiverem interesse, entrar em contato comigo para maiores detalhes. (11) 99956-5479 - Whatsapp/Telegram

*Lista de Itens*: 

01x Ubiquiti Nanobeam M5 16dbi (nbe-m5-16)
02x Ubiquiti NanoStation5 - 5.8Ghz
01x Ubiquiti NanoLoco2 - 2.4Ghz
01x Ubiquiti NanoStation2 - 2.4Ghz
01x TP-Link TL-WA7510N - 5.8Ghz
02x TP-Link TL-WA5210G - 2.4Ghz
03x RouterBoards Diversos - 2.4Ghz
04x Antenas Setoriais Oiw-2414p090v 2,4ghz 14dbi 90º com 4 cabos coaxial de 8 metros e suporte de fixação em torre - OIW
01x Switch TP-Link TL-SF1024 com Caixa
01x Switch 3com SuperStack Baseline Dual Speed Hub
01x Rack Servidor Fechado De Parede Branco 8U 19'' com Cooler
03x Patch Panel POE 5 Portas Blindadas CCN
01x Patch Panel POE 10 Portas Blindadas CCN
15x Suportes de Antena/TV de Teto/Parede e Telhado.

----------

